# July 2014 PoTM Voting thread



## runnah

Going to be a tough decision this month. 

1. Morgane ... day of the dead by binga63






2. Dancing by Binga63





3. Venice 2013 #1 by Milky





4. Hawk Being Harassed, by Braineack





5. Red footed Falcon. by carlos58





6. Paint the Town Red by Majeed Badizadegan


Paint the Town Red by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr

7. Purohitji by Raj_55555





8. Bagpiping=serious business by runnah


K52A0183 by runnah555, on Flickr

9. Proxymity by Majeed Badizadegan


Proxymity by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr

10. Festival Fireworks by runnah


Eggfestival! by runnah555, on Flickr

11. Boats at Sunset by elementgs





12. Going to Build Me a Nest by ceeboy14





13. Light from Within by Majeed Badizadegan


Light from Within by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr

14. The Roses of Pemaquid Point by jsecordphoto


----------



## mmaria

Hey! Where's my nomination!?

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/364242-roses-pemaquid-point.html


----------



## runnah

I don't know what you are talking about, I see it.


----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


> I don't know what you are talking about, I see it.


oh... of course it's not you, it's me...


----------



## FITBMX

Holy cow, these are all incredible photos! I can't figure out which one to vote for!!!


----------



## Raj_55555

Wow!! amazing entries all of them, especially that #7, pure genius that guy!  :lmao:

Although I'll most definitely end up voting against myself, but I feel like I've won just by being in this elite club. I wonder whose doing this was, but whoever was mad enough - Thank you!! :mrgreen:


----------



## jsecordphoto

Once again, nice to just be nominated alongside such a talented group!


----------



## Civchic

I honestly cannot decide.  I have three favourite-ever photos in this list, and at least a couple others that I would vote for any other month.  Jeez guys.


----------



## MontanasMomma

I sent in a photo to the email and it's not up there. And unlike most of these entries it actually follows the theme: Water, water everywhere. Why is it not in there? Did I not send it in correctly or something?


----------



## SnappingShark

MontanasMomma said:


> I sent in a photo to the email and it's not up there. And unlike most of these entries it actually follows the theme: Water, water everywhere. Why is it not in there? Did I not send it in correctly or something?
> 
> View attachment 81398



This isn't the photo challenge. That hasn't been put up yet for July's voting, I don't think. Although nice way of showing everybody your entry!


----------



## jsecordphoto

Another great month of photos, it really goes to show the level of talent here- and with that comes a lot of knowledge. Glad to be apart of the community here


----------



## runnah

Sorry folks some of Majeed's photos aren't working. Will be fixing them up.


----------



## PropilotBW

There are some fantastic nominations this month!


----------



## hamlet

This is really though. I honestly cant decide which one, because they are all fantastic.


----------



## runnah

Bump


----------



## runnah

Sorry kids I am on vacation so these will be tallied up on thursady.


----------

